# Outlaw MST tire/wheel combo



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know a company that sells Outlaw MST tire/wheel combo for a good price?


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

You wanting met or msa?


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Impact Fab said:


> You wanting met or msa?


I know I'm gonna sound like an idiot, but what does met or msa mean:thinking::34:?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MSA is a rim brand.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> MSA is a rim brand.


A very nice one.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ah, that's right. I was looking at the MSA Diesels last night, but they don't come in a 12", unfortunately. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places, but I can find all kinds of other tire/wheel kits, but not in the MST's. Closest thing I can find to a Diesel is the ITP 108 and 212. But that's still wheels and tires separate.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hate to send you there but, HighLifter can ship them tobya mounted up & ready to ride. They should be able to get whatever rims you want. But I'm sure other places can too. check with B&C racing. They are a sponsor here. They are a HL dealer...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you tried mud-throwers, there a sponsor here. If they don't carry them, then like said above give HL a call.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! Ya'll helped a lot! Its nice to know that someone who is new to all this can get good help. :mimbrules:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

The SS108's look good and are real easy to clean up. They don't really scratch either. I have them 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mud-Throwers isn't a HL dealer... so they wont have the MST's... They might however have the swampwitch, which is a MST knock-off... looks pretty close. So that would be a definate route to check...

*I dont see it on their website, but that doesnt mean they can't get it...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know what you want and ill check on some pricing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i said:


> Let me know what you want and ill check on some pricing.


I told him you were a HL dealer... Thought he might give you a shout.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks jon


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> Let me know what you want and ill check on some pricing.


I'd like some prices on 28"x12 MST's with SS108 or 212 as well as Zillas with the same setup. I just went to a stealership for prices on Zillas. For a set of tires and wheels they wanted $1200! I just walked out. I know I can find much better prices here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang for $1200 you get get 29-32 backs/laws etc... on rims.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

BlackDawg said:


> I'd like some prices on 28"x12 MST's with SS108 or 212 as well as Zillas with the same setup. I just went to a stealership for prices on Zillas. For a set of tires and wheels they wanted $1200! I just walked out. I know I can find much better prices here.


Wow I paid that for my 31s on MSA Bullets.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

^^I know it. He looked at me stupid when I told him no thanks. Good thing I already researched prices and read reviews on here or I would've thought that was a good deal. Saved by MIMB again!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I got you a prices but just looked at your post again and see 28x12 do you want wides on all 4 or wide skinny combo?


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> I got you a prices but just looked at your post again and see 28x12 do you want wides on all 4 or wide skinny combo?


I think I'd rather go with skinny/wide.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can do $930 shipped to you.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Just to interject, P425 you can remove if you want since it doesn't directly pertain to the sale...
I love my SwampWitch tires, I got em for a steal and they do anything I need them to. 

I've rode with guys with all kinds of Tire/lift combos as well as all makes, and they did no better or worse than laws, backs, zillas, etc....

Not to say those others aren't a better tire, but bang for buck?!?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah that was the point I Was trying to make... Bang for your buck. Cheaper alternative to the same tire...


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

PM me please.

Or ban me if its that bad...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just drop the **** thing sheesh...............


----------

